# Yup you guessed it........... A Plan



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Im now down to £1200 at 24 years old with 5 years NCB. And the car has a few mods  
Im very happy with that quote, but elephant (my old insurers) werent too far off that number.


----------



## mrjud (Mar 14, 2006)

i'm with aplan £795 24 4 year's no claims mine is only a 33 gts t


----------

